# AeroGarden



## PaphAddict (Jun 11, 2008)

I got an Aero Garden for Christmas and just finished the herbs that came with it. I bought a kit for do it yourself seeds and was thinking of maybe trying some small orchids in it. On the smallest setting the pump would push water over the roots for 12 hours i think. 

Now for the question. 
1. Has anyone tried this before and was it successful or did it rot the roots?
2. What recommendation for types of orchids would you put in here if you where going to try this


Thanks
Dave


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 12, 2008)

never tried this type of ebb and flow hydroponics. 

rumor has it some of the Disa people use ebb and flow tables. I think they even refrigerate the water used.


----------



## Worm's Way TN (Aug 11, 2008)

The Aerogarden constantly re-circulates water over the roots. It is more like a deep water culture/drip system hybrid. When the roots grow to be a few inches in length, they will be hanging in the nutrient solution. I don't know of any orchids that like their roots to be constantly submerged in water.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from NYC! Check water and culture in the search threads, there are some pictures of orchids grown in water. Wait a minute, mine are like that too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, welcome, Worm's Way TN. Interesting name you have.


----------



## Candace (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd try a phrag or two, bet they'd be happy.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2008)

Phals also maybe.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 12, 2008)

Worm's Way TN said:


> The Aerogarden constantly re-circulates water over the roots. It is more like a deep water culture/drip system hybrid. When the roots grow to be a few inches in length, they will be hanging in the nutrient solution. I don't know of any orchids that like their roots to be constantly submerged in water.



How deep is the water in the areogarden?
There are phrags that grow along stream beds, don't know that the roots are totally submerged but they certainly have wet feet all the time!


----------



## jay (Aug 13, 2008)

The aerogarden does turn the pump off in the night. It also depends on what item you select and what stage it is in to determine the amount of light and water. 

But what would the difference be about the roots getting wet. Is is much like S/H, the roots should adapt to the new environment. I wouldn't use a Tolumnia to try, but if you find a small orchid it might work.


----------



## Corbin (Aug 13, 2008)

Wasn't there someone around here that forgot to punch holes in a vessel they were adapting for S/H and the orchid grew for months with its roots completely submerged without any harm to the roots?oke:


----------



## Candace (Aug 13, 2008)

> Wasn't there someone around here that forgot to punch holes in a vessel they were adapting for S/H and the orchid grew for months with its roots completely submerged without any harm to the roots?



Shhh. You're not supposed to tell.


----------

